# Long Creek Apiaries



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Some credit card companies will work with you, but I guess you sent a check, right? Ask you friend their thoughts. One package would not be worth my time fighting for, but that's me. 

If you are just getting into beeking, the good news is that you did not want those mean, runny, swarming Russian bees anyway!


----------



## klbowden (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, paid by check:-(
Learned my lesson the hard way I guess! Thankfully it is only 1 package for me - looks like others had it way worse.
Good to know you are not a fan of Russians (I guess - since I didn't get them anyway. lol) but I always heard they were better winter-ers and since we get tough winters here in Chardon, Ohio I thought I would give them a try!
Thanks again....
Kerri


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

klbowden said:


> inch: I ws a fool and never researched Long Creek Apiaries and placed an order for 1 package of Russian bees back in January of this year. They were to ship to me this week. I checked the site to see if shipping was still on schedule only to find he is out of business! eeek! Typing "long creek" into google brings up numerous complaints and now I feel like a fool. I left messages by email and phone but by the looks of other's luck I am probably 129.00 poorer, huh? Anyone have any suggestions for recourse here? I have a friend who is a good lawyer - worth it or no?
> thanks - from now on I will check here first!
> Kerri


If you do not get your package
I think this now falls under mail fraud, you can do something about it.
heres what i found and there is tons of other info

MAIL FRAUD

18 U.S.C. 1341, makes it a Federal crime or offense for anyone to use the United States mails in carrying out a scheme to defraud.

A person can be found guilty of that offense only if all of the following facts are proved: First: That the person knowingly and willfully devised a scheme to defraud, or for obtaining money or property by means of false pretenses, representations or promises; and Second: That the person used the United States Postal Service by mailing, or by causing to be mailed, some matter or thing for the purpose of executing the scheme to defraud


----------



## beebeetle (May 4, 2012)

Wasn't the thread on this business closed already since they are out of business?


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

FYI TO ALL:
As of May 7, 2012, Long Creek Apiaries has now been placed on the Tennessee Division of Consumer Affairs 'BUYERS BEWARE LIST'.

"*Companies that fail to respond to a notice that a complaint has been received by our office are placed on the Buyer Beware List for a period of three years from the date the complaint is closed."

*link here:*

BUYER BEWARE TENNESSEE
*


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

It is so sad he claims all his problems are the result of gm's. 

Anyway, all the beeks that got the short end of the stick need to get together to take legal action. On package here, three there are not worth it but 100 people times 10 to 20 dollars per nuc or package should be enough to take some legal action and put a good judgment and lean on his assets. I personally would try to do so if I were one of those who got the shaft.


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

IN ADDITION, FROM TENNESSEE’S WEBSITE REGARDING THE BUYER BEWARE LIST GUIDELINES(above link from my previous post) IN PART:

*What qualifies a business or individual to be listed on the Buyer Beware list? *

1. A response was received but resolution was not provided as promised in writing. (The 
Division, not the consumer, will make the determination if the business or individual did
not correct or address the complaint.) 

2. A company or individual that appears to be conducting business without the required 
license or registration to engage in such business or profession 

3. Businesses and individuals may also be listed if legal proceedings are in process that 
indicate suspicious activity.


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Out of business??? GMO crops???

Check out this new website:
LONG CREEK APIARIES.AMBZ.COM

From the website:
"*Long Creek Apiaries* has been in the farming business for over *5* years. We are proud to be a guaranteed resource for quality farming services at low prices. Our experienced farmers are skilled in raising healthy live stock, pasteurization, agriculture and more. We invite you to visit us today and see for yourself why our farm is so special".

"About Us:"
*"Long Creek Apiaries* is dedicated to providing *Parrottsville *, *TN* with the freshest and best quality farming services available."
"Give us a call at *(423)623-2345* for more information or stop by and take a tour of our beautiful farm! 

Honey Bees
Sales of Bees
Packaged Bees
Queen Bees
Individual & Commercial Sales"

"Additional Info:"
"When you choose *Long Creek Apiaries* you are not only choosing a farming company, you are choosing a team that is fully dedicated to providing quality livestock, dairy, and produce at great prices."


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Phone numbers are the same on both websites. He looks to be out of business to me.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Just called the number on the web site. Asked if this was the same Long creek that was listed on the buyers beware list and he said it was. (sounds honest to me):shhhh:


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

rtoney said:


> Just called the number on the web site. Asked if this was the same Long creek that was listed on the buyers beware list and he said it was. (sounds honest to me):shhhh:


send him a check, you're just what he's looking for.


----------



## beebeetle (May 4, 2012)

riverbee1 said:


> Out of business??? GMO crops???
> 
> Check out this new website:
> LONG CREEK APIARIES.AMBZ.COM


This web site does not exist. Why would anyone put a fake web address on here?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This website did exist. He obviously just took it down! :applause:


----------



## beebeetle (May 4, 2012)

Barry said:


> This website did exist. He obviously just took it down! :applause:


Maybe the owner of Long Creek will post here and let us know!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, maybe he will.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Barry said:


> Yeah, maybe he will.


naawwwww, certainly not!!!


----------



## klbowden (Apr 22, 2010)

Well my situation has a HAPPY ENDING! David mailed me a refund check and I got it today. He left a message on my answering machine and let me know he mailed the check over the weekend and I got it today. I wanted to let everyone know - perhaps things are not as dire as once thought which is great news!


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

I go down to my mailbox everyday for the past 3 years looking for my check, WHERES MY CHECK?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I think it's still "in the mail!"


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

beebeetle said:


> This web site does not exist. Why would anyone put a fake web address on here?





Barry said:


> This website did exist. He obviously just took it down! :applause:


thank you barry. gee, i wonder why? i find it intriguing beebeetle that you joined may 2012, have 3 posts, and those are all in this thread?.....

cached copy courtesy of google:
long creek apiaries farm business

"*Long Creek Apiaries*


Home 
About Us 
Contact Us 
Useful Links 
Weather 
 
*Long Creek Apiaries* has been in the farming business for over *5* years. We are proud to be a guaranteed resource for quality farming services at low prices. Our experienced farmers are skilled in raising healthy live stock, pasteurization, agriculture and more. We invite you to visit us today and see for yourself why our farm is so special. 
*Additional Info*
When you choose *Long Creek Apiaries* you are not only choosing a farming company, you are choosing a team that is fully dedicated to providing quality livestock, dairy, and produce at great prices. 
Contact information:
longcreekapiaries.ambz.com
© 2010 All rights reserved.
Long Creek Apiaries
(423)623-2345
3223 Long Creek Road 
Parrottsville , TN 37843

View My Listing on Pagelink!

Shop4Zero


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

riverbee1 said:


> thank you barry. gee, i wonder why? i find it intriguing beebeetle that you joined may 2012, have 3 posts, and those are all in this thread?.....


You *don't* 'reckon, do you!!!????? Naaaawwwwww, it cain't be!!!! Dis is gettin' to be like a Sherlock Holmes mystery....









Ed


----------



## beebeetle (May 4, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> You *don't* 'reckon, do you!!!????? Naaaawwwwww, it cain't be!!!! Dis is gettin' to be like a Sherlock Holmes mystery....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you are implying is an insult at the very best.I tracked the Long Creek owner's screen name as beemaster01 from another thread and he must have been banned as there are no PM or email links available for him. Maybe you should just ban me from the forum as well. No wonder he can't respond on this thread.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

beebeetle said:


> I tracked the Long Creek owner's screen name as beemaster01 from another thread and he must have been banned as there are no PM or email links available for him.


Beebeetle, I agree it was unreasonable for 2 members to suggest you are _Beemaster01_ posting under a new identity.

However, _Beemaster01_ has not been banned, as far as I can tell. If he had been, you would see the word "Banned" directly under his name in his posts. You can see an example of several members who have been "banned" in this thread, (which does not involve _Beemaster01_.)
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?213891-Thebugmanjr-s-pics-of-AHB-ZONE-FLORIDA

As far as PM or email links, that is a setting controlled by each member on their own. You can find those settings under My Account > General Settings. It would appear that _Beemaster01_ has decided that he no longer wishes to receive these notifications and has turned that feature off.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

beebeetle said:


> What you are implying is an insult at the very best.<snip>


I guess I should apologize if that's the way you took it....I would definitely be insulted, too, if I was mistakenly ID'd as being Long Creek's Winters. Whatever the case...live long and prosper...and pay your debts.



Rader Sidetrack said:


> Beebeetle, I agree it was unreasonable for 2 members to suggest you are _Beemaster01_ posting under a new identity.


Graham, this is the complete quote of beebeetle's first post to the forum


beebeetle said:


> Wasn't the thread on this business closed already since they are out of business?


 Now why in the world would someone post that type of message where the thread starter is voicing his experience at getting ripped off by Winters *this year*? Much less let that be his/her very first, "hi, my name is beebeetle" post. Since there's apparently a good bit of implying going on let me continue it...the implication that I got from that original post is that bb would like this post to be shut down before any other bad business deals involving Long Creek Apiaries come to light. Why is Long Creek so important to him/her that his/her opening post addresses the thought that Winters might have some more angry customers coming out of the woodwork???? Why is this the only thread that bb has participated in? beebeetle's choice of intro material definitely made me suspicious. 

Me being unreasonable is *your* opinion...and we all have them don't we?

Ed


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Ed, take a look at Beebeetle's location (upper right of each message): Los Alamos NM. Beemaster01 is in TN. So are you really suggesting that not only is Beebeetle posing as someone else, but is also faking his location?

And this is simply because of the timing of his joining Beesource and his choice of initial threads to comment on? I humbly suggest that you really need more evidence than that to hang a man.


----------



## beebeetle (May 4, 2012)

I made a serious error joining this forum or posting here. With the exception of Rader Sidetrack, this is a mean and vicious group of people. I should change the posted location to avoid insulting my home town.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You should change it to your real location. I made a serious error approving your false registration, David. One thing you can't change is your IP address.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I don't mind admitting that I was wrong about _Beebeetle_'s identity. inch:

But I don't feel bad about defending an _apparent_ new member from attacks on his integrity/identity simply based on the 4 comments he made.

On the plus side, _Beebeetle_ has provided a nice illustration of what a banned member's name looks like.  

Beesource members should keep in mind that at the time of this post, _Beemaster01_'s membership status is still _active_ (not banned). FYI, Forum rules that all members agreed to include "_that you will not use the Beesource Beekeeping Forums to post any material which is knowingly false ..._" Hmmm ...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Since this is in discussion and appears to be causing some confusion, beemaster01 has been restricted from using this forum only. This was due to inappropriate PM to the moderator.


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

*Long Creek Apiaries: Will we ever see our REFUNDS?*

I thought I would wake a sleeping bear, David do you ever think that you are going to repay what you owe to me and many others? You have stated many times how you are going to repay all in full. You are saying that Long Creek Apiaries is out of business, does that mean you are washing your hands of all responsability to all the hard working Beeks that sent their money to you, believing they would receive package bees? I wonder if you have a problem waking every day,and facing the fact that good hard working Beeks have nothing to show for their hard earned money. Personally I'm looking for around a $900 refund. I'll bet you have that in your checking account...


----------



## larry l (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Long Creek Apiaries: Will we ever see our REFUNDS?*

submit claim to postal inspectors
if paid by credit card submit claim


----------



## Isaac Colvin (Mar 7, 2012)

I am wondering if the is any new information about Mr. Winters. After many promises over the last couple of years I have received several promises and nothing else. I would like any information that would help me to "rattle his cage" and get my money back.


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

I wish I was in tennessee, I would go knock on his door and see what he has to offer. To answer your question i think he has had his cage rattlled,but he keeps playing opossum


----------

